# Want to start a group in Mumbai,India



## mehtram (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone intrested in starting a SA group in Mumbai?
Do reply.
:um


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

There were a few guys who used to meet up sporadically. I think deadwarrior was among them. Not sure if they still do. I'm in South Bombay.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

when i come to Mumbai i will visit it definitely..well hello from Chhattisgarh!!!


----------



## rajannoel (Sep 27, 2011)

*I would like to join in.. when are you guys planning to meet up*

I would like to join in.. when are you guys planning to meet up


Ashley1990 said:


> when i come to Mumbai i will visit it definitely..well hello from Chhattisgarh!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey rajan..dont know yet!!


----------



## rajannoel (Sep 27, 2011)

Cant we make it a weekly affair or smthing?
Jst an opinion..


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Weekly would be just impractical, but I don't mind showing up if anybody plans something, and if it isn't too far of course.


----------



## madhuds (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody from Bangalore?


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

hi,

i am from mumbai


----------



## rahuf (May 8, 2013)

I am also from Mumbai..


----------



## akahsiv (May 8, 2013)

I am from Mumbai, SA is consuming my life. A support group would be great, even if it's 3-4 people.


----------



## madmidhu (May 7, 2013)

hai i am from kerala


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

I want to get things moving with the meetups. But it seems like people in Mumbai who did arrange/attend meetups don't use the site anymore. I believe a support group - an active social anxiety support group, which arranges meetups and does social exercises together- will be a great help! I propose if four-five or more people are willing to meet up we should go ahead with a meetup.


----------



## FinallyThere (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, I am a new member. Anyone willing to meet up in Mumbai anytime soon?


----------



## kusum ahuja (Aug 27, 2013)

hie em frm mumbai too


----------



## sanks (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey guys, i'm from Mumbai too. Would like to meetup/solve this damn problem from taking over my life


----------



## dine (Jul 16, 2013)

im from andhra.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm from Bangalore


----------



## dj6283 (Nov 24, 2013)

*mumbai meetup*

lets fix a place,date and time guys i m also in.


----------



## Kosmos (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm from bengaluru. Can we blore guys have a meet up too? And I'm sorry for hijacking this thread


----------



## nilesh (Mar 4, 2014)

*hi*

i am interested to join guys..i am from pune


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

any one still active?


----------

